# M6 shake at low speed



## NWGOAT (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, new to the forum and hoping you guys can help me out. 

I recently picked up an '05 m6 a week ago. I have been really enjoying her so far, but had one question/concern. When traveling at low speed - less than 10mph, at above 1k rpms, if I push in the clutch I get a wobble/vibration. It almost feels as though the clutch is unbalanced. This only happens under these conditions. Shifting and pushing in the clutch at higher speed feels balanced and smooth. I guess my question is: is this normal for m6 goats, if not what could be going on. The car has 23k miles and is prefect except this.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe what you're experiencing is normal. Driveline slack is going to be more noticeable at very slow speed particularly when you're bouncing the tach needle around idle rpm.


----------

